
Startup Battles – Your battles, your stories - mahringer_a
https://medium.com/startup-battles
======
mahringer_a
If you're keen to contribute, get in touch: twitter.com/mahringer_a

~~~
biomimic
Email?

~~~
mahringer_a
Sure: andreas@recordbird.com

Looking forward to hearing from you! :)

